# converted t4



## degzie (Jan 9, 2010)

this is when i bought her june 08 without the side windows






this is her now





inside


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Jan 9, 2010)

looks good


----------



## marzy (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice project. Nice alloys


----------



## matttransitconnect (Jan 10, 2010)

looking good - how does the price of getting a high roof fitted work out compared to pop up roof?


----------



## degzie (Jan 10, 2010)

matttransitconnect said:


> looking good - how does the price of getting a high roof fitted work out compared to pop up roof?



the price would be about £650 to £700 fitted, it was made and fitted by a vw specialist near me, well impressed with it makes a big difference, no more bendy back syndrome.


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Jan 10, 2010)

You have missed your vocation, well done, looks very good

Peter


----------



## degzie (Jan 13, 2010)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> You have missed your vocation, well done, looks very good
> 
> Peter



would love a job doing this full time, you get a real sense of acheivement out of converting a builders van into something that you could spend your holidays in.


----------



## Firefox (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks fantastic. I'd agree about the roof, it makes such a difference when changing, cooking, serving etc.


----------

